# بودرة الكولاجين اليابانية



## تاجرة الحجاز (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم حبايبي
اليوم الحمد لله وصلتني الدفع الجديدة من طلبيتي 
بودرة الكولاجين اليابانية





وهذا منتج غني عن التعريف لكن ما يمنع اني أبين بعض مميزاته
وهو عبارة عن مستخلصات من السمك و الفيتامينات
وهو سر بياض ونعومة البشرة اليابانية ومستخدم عندهم من مئات السنين
وله فوائد على البشرة للتنعيم والتصفيه
وله فوائد للشعر يقوية ويمنع تساقطة
وله فوائد للاظافر
وله فوائد على شد جميع الجسم
هنا البروفيسور الياباني .. بروفيسور في الصيدلة وعلم الأدوية 
يمدح ويجيب على الاسئلة وينصح فيه من سن العشرين 
ويطمئن الناس انه لا تأثير على الوزن لانه تقريبا فيه 26 كالوري فقط .. وخالي من السكر ومن جميع السكريات .. يعني يناسب مرضى السكر أيضا كما يوضح 




صور أخرى لنفس المنتج









العلبة تكفي تقريبا شهر واحد
ملعقة واحدة كل يوم
اضغطي هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو
Japanese Beauty Secrets - Video - Oprah.com
YouTube - Meiji Amino Collagen - è—¤هژںç´€é¦™
سعر الحبة 270 ريال
أقل طلب 5 حبات​


----------

